

Google too scared of telcos to buy Skype: Implications for Google Voice - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/if-google-is-worried-about-pissing-off-carriers-whats-the-future-of-google-voice-2009-9

======
icey
Nothing but pure speculation. You don't think it's possible that Google
decided Skype wasn't a great investment?

~~~
byoung2
I agree there...Google probably figured there must be a cheaper way to get
Google Voice to VOIP than spending $3 billion.

